# Slingshot Vs Black Mamba Snake



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was watching an episode of "Bizarre Foods/Andrew Zimmerman(S 05 Ep 14) when he was visiting a tribe in South Africa's Kalahari Dessert.A large Black Mamba snake appeared threatening the local tribe. The snake ran up a tree and with one smooth skillful motion a tribesman drew a natural slingshot and shot the snake dead right in the head from forty feet away. I was more amazed with the fact of the possession of slingshots by this primitive tribe and how they acquired their band material and knowledge of slings. Its a must see by any slingshot enthusiast .If anyone can find it on Utube it would be worth posting.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah if you search through the hunting forum part somebody posted it awhile back


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

If you watch Ep15 you will see that they are using Bill Hays' Pocket Seal now...









LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here it is @ 19:20.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome! Maomao saw this on TV a couple days ago and was just telling me about it! This is awesome!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

_Whackadoo and voodoo too. Good share!_


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing... I can remember once Rayshot posted this?


----------

